# Infernals juice filled calorie pumped protein fueled journal.



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Right iv finished the Damn PCT a while ago now i want back on Iv got the gear already from before.

PEDS:

Fusion Pharma.

compounds & dosages.

250mg Test 600mg Deca & 800mg Tren enanthate EW 15 weeks switch to cruise then SHIC cycles all the way after this one.

Stats:

89,7 KG & 173cm tall abit over 5,7 gained well during PCT up until now idk how but i did.

weights currently training with.

160kg x 10 reps deadlifts.

squats 120 kg x 8-10 reps.

bench 120kg 9 reps.

Incline bench 100kg 8-10 reps.

flat dumbell presses 40kg 10-12 reps.

bent over barbell rows 100kg 8 reps.

All these are the most i train with at the rep range i want on most of the basic fundamentals.

Diet is very varied i try to eat mor varied now then ever before more variable sources of protein & more veggies in the mix.

i will try to hit arond 4000 - 5000 cals ED and around 220 -250 grams of protein.

STATS PIC :


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Forgot to say my goal is to hit anywhere from 95-100kg then strip down to around 80kg.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Why did you come off?

Good luck fella...will keep an eye on this


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks mate


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

How long since you stopped pct mate?

Strange compound dosages, interested in this, would up protein to 300g+ aswell.

Also Get your squat up  not good when it's the same as your bench lol


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Do you want me t move this to the journal section mate ?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Milky said:


> Do you want me t move this to the journal section mate ?


ah **** thanks can you do that mate ? Would be nice to not delete it .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> How long since you stopped pct mate?
> 
> Strange compound dosages, interested in this, would up protein to 300g+ aswell.
> 
> Also Get your squat up  not good when it's the same as your bench lol


Yeah my squats are going to get upped thats for sure my quads have always been a nice size but still weak.

Yeah i want to keep the test dosage low and the anabolics high new twist on things. Been researching alot about Tren trials on cows and deca usage on anemics and cancer and muscle waisting patients.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

:thumbup1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah my squats are going to get upped thats for sure my quads have always been a nice size but still weak.
> 
> Yeah i want to keep the test dosage low and the anabolics high new twist on things. Been researching alot about Tren trials on cows and deca usage on anemics and cancer and muscle waisting patients.


Cool mate.

So how long has it been since you stopped pct?


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Yeah my squats are going to get upped thats for sure my quads have always been a nice size but still weak.
> 
> Yeah i want to keep the test dosage low and the anabolics high new twist on things. Been researching alot about Tren trials on cows and deca usage on anemics and cancer and muscle waisting patients.


Is the high tren low test thing from what Aus what talking about ? Keeping E levels high ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2013)

Craig660 said:


> Is the high tren low test thing from what Aus what talking about ? Keeping E levels high ?


Should be the other way around then, high Test lower Tren


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> Cool mate.
> 
> So how long has it been since you stopped pct?


a week but i did a long PCT did the hacksii protocol but doubled the clomid dosage idk why i just did and it worked.


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

Whats the point in going back on a week after pct. Doesnt that make the PCT totally pointless?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Craig660 said:


> Is the high tren low test thing from what Aus what talking about ? Keeping E levels high ?


Actually i do it cause of alot of reasons to many to mention lol but some of them and i say SOME, is because number one deca aromatises about less then half of what test does even less & Tren does not aromatise at all, keeping the test low aids 3 fundamental things imo and that is keeping bloat lower without the need of adex etc their by keeping estrogen as low as i can get it without effecting my gains. Secondly test is kept low but enough for libido and human function & third Tren as shown in the study of cattle grew more lean tissue without much fat gain when estrogen was kept at a low point. Reason for adding deca is that they are very closely related and are both 19 Nors theirby the synergy should of the 2 should ho very well together.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

kingdale said:


> Whats the point in going back on a week after pct. Doesnt that make the PCT totally pointless?


one week after the end of PCT for me is 2-3 weeks after usage of PCT meds have stopped.


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

infernal0988 said:


> Actually i do it cause of alot of reasons to many to mention lol but some of them and i say SOME, is because number one deca aromatises about less then half of what test does even less & Tren does not aromatise at all, keeping the test low aids 3 fundamental things imo and that is keeping bloat lower without the need of adex etc their by keeping estrogen as low as i can get it without effecting my gains. Secondly test is kept low but enough for libido and human function & third Tren as shown in the study of cattle grew more lean tissue without much fat gain when estrogen was kept at a low point. Reason for adding deca is that they are very closely related and are both 19 Nors theirby the synergy should of the 2 should ho very well together.


Sounds interesting


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

Am in for this. Good luck mate!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> a week but i did a long PCT did the hacksii protocol but doubled the clomid dosage idk why i just did and it worked.


How do you know mate? Bloods?

I also ran a heavy pct with 150mg clomid ed for 6 weeks, currently 2 weeks since end of pct, very tempting to jump back on but it'll render the last 8 weeks pointless lol

Why not wait a few months mate? Will be the best for you in the long run?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> I don't follow this mate! When did you take your last pct med and how long will it have been when you pin again?
> 
> Your choice obviously mate and I wish you all the best as usual but your pct was pointless if just jumping back on after a month off
> 
> Just saying not having a dig mate


Oh your back ! Fawk iv missed you  Idk i felt like wanted to jump back on so i did and you know ? Iknow now that i can do a PCT again and can stop at will this time around


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

C.Hill said:


> How do you know mate? Bloods?
> 
> I also ran a heavy pct with 150mg clomid ed for 6 weeks, currently 2 weeks since end of pct, very tempting to jump back on but it'll render the last 8 weeks pointless lol
> 
> Why not wait a few months mate? Will be the best for you in the long run?


To late already done the first shot.


----------



## GH16 (Dec 23, 2012)

Good luck but you should have just cruised before

This


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Everyone has missed me by the looks of it!
> 
> You still didn't answer the question fukc nuts!
> 
> ...


Iv ran it all until i didnt have anymore i had 600 x 50mg clomid & same with 20mg Nolvadex & i had so much HCG i couldnt keep track. So its hard to keep track of exactly how long iv ran it. But again yeah alot of people missed you your a awesome guy and awesome member .


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

anyway guys this is a journal so comments on what the journal is about is whats gonna be on this thread & maybe some light banter.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

Subbed mate, best of luck


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

in!

out of interest how long you been training and how many cycles you done


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> anyway guys this is a journal so comments on what the journal is about is whats gonna be on this thread & maybe some light banter.


Sorry dude, I'll delete my comments now, didn't mean to bring any negativity to your journal


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

infernal0988 said:


> and can stop at will this time around


we all know that isnt true :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zak007 said:


> in!
> 
> out of interest how long you been training and how many cycles you done


Damn errmmmm iv kinda lost count ???


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Well you are a boy!!

I think your theory is bang on but imo your dose is still way too high,considering medical problems that led to Pct

Anyhow you are your own mind,so good luck with this mate,just take care as that dose and mix will make Rbc off the scale within 6 weeks imo.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> Well you are a boy!!
> 
> I think your theory is bang on but imo your dose is still way too high,considering medical problems that led to Pct
> 
> Anyhow you are your own mind,so good luck with this mate,just take care as that dose and mix will make Rbc off the scale within 6 weeks imo.


taking the dosage down to 600mg Tren If its gets to much after week 6 -8 as i dont know how i will react then i have reprecutional plans. And thanks mate your like my UKM daddy hehe


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Actually i do it cause of alot of reasons to many to mention lol but some of them and i say SOME, is because number one deca aromatises about less then half of what test does even less & Tren does not aromatise at all, keeping the test low aids 3 fundamental things imo and that is keeping bloat lower without the need of adex etc their by keeping estrogen as low as i can get it without effecting my gains. Secondly test is kept low but enough for libido and human function & third Tren as shown in the study of cattle grew more lean tissue without much fat gain when estrogen was kept at a low point. Reason for adding deca is that they are very closely related and are both 19 Nors theirby the synergy should of the 2 should ho very well together.


Remember you are not a cattle, your body mechanisms work in very different pathways, with this in mind, good luck on your theory boss


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> Remember you are not a cattle, your body mechanisms work in very different pathways, with this in mind, good luck on your theory boss


yeah this is true but with humans higher levels of estrogen adds to the ease of fat gain as in common with cattle. Its a fact that obese people have higher levels of estrogen. As far as i have read.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> taking the dosage down to 600mg Tren If its gets to much after week 6 -8 as i dont know how i will react then i have reprecutional plans. And thanks mate your like my UKM daddy hehe


No worries mate,i think a lot of the guys think of me that way,age ya see,but remember i was young and impulsive too,so i can still offer a nugget when needed.Always pm me if you need anything as anyone can


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

biglbs said:


> No worries mate,i think a lot of the guys think of me that way,age ya see,but remember i was young and impulsive too,so i can still offer a nugget when needed.Always pm me if you need anything as anyone can


Oh i will


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

BY the power of Grey Skull!!! and so it begins


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Btw guys i just ate a homemade BBQ fajita 200 grams of mince fried in BBQ sauce , ruccola salad handful of corn & 3 slices of Norvegia & jarlsberg cheese in a whole meal taco wrap.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

RowRow said:


> BY the power of Grey Skull!!! and so it begins


Hehe


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

woke up abit late today didnt sleep that well first meal of the day will be a BBQ fajita a wrap with 200 grams mince in BBQ sauce 3 slices of cheese roccoco salad & corn in a nice corn wrap.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

That's to much for breakfast for me lol still on bed, going to be cup off tea followed ny 6 eggs scrambled and some cereal


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

zack amin said:


> That's to much for breakfast for me lol still on bed, going to be cup off tea followed ny 6 eggs scrambled and some cereal


for some reason iv fallen inlove with these taco wraps they are great for nearly anything like a homemade breakfest burrito with eggs , pork & cheese


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

next meal is easy a 300gram tub of cottage cheese & strawberry jam & a whey shake.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

You sound much happier matey. Everything else ticking along nicely in your life?

Looking forward to seeing some monster progress. :thumb:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

MuscleM8 said:


> You sound much happier matey. Everything else ticking along nicely in your life?
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some monster progress. :thumb:


ALOT happier mate its thanks to one special individual without that person well hell i would be a lost one.


----------



## lxm (Jul 26, 2011)

Hi Infernal


----------



## Rav212 (May 18, 2011)

This journal sounds like a case of a steroid junkie to me lol! .... Im the same tho went on in September and then didn't want to come off so cruised for a bit now back on proper cycle! .... I think steroids for some can defiantly be more addictive than one thinks!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rav212 said:


> This journal sounds like a case of a steroid junkie to me lol! .... Im the same tho went on in September and then didn't want to come off so cruised for a bit now back on proper cycle! .... I think steroids for some can defiantly be more addictive than one thinks!


so true but please stick to the topic of the journal please


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it would be nice if people stopped digging you out in your own journal,whatever they may think,this is not the place to do that imo


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> I think it would be nice if people stopped digging you out in your own journal,whatever they may think,this is not the place to do that imo


I disagree mate its an open forum and its a big part of his journal. Also if you read his posts from when he was last on 80% of them were about how big dosages he was running so its only natural for this to be a main talking point of a journal.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I think it would be nice if people stopped digging you out in your own journal,whatever they may think,this is not the place to do that imo


Couldn't have out it better myself. I have a lot of respect for Infernal and people should respect his wishes instead of trying to score cheap shots.

Stones and glass houses springs to mind.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

all the best .


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> I disagree mate its an open forum and its a big part of his journal. Also if you read his posts from when he was last on 80% of them were about how big dosages he was running so its only natural for this to be a main talking point of a journal.


Oh,so he cannot even post in here without a constant barrage of digs,nice.

This is part of the reason we have lost a lot of members.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

subbed, very similar stats and lifts, will be interesting to see how this turns out :thumbup1:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

biglbs said:


> Oh,so he cannot even post in here without a constant barrage of digs,nice.
> 
> This is part of the reason we have lost a lot of members.


the guy has the word juice filled in the title of the journal and used to brag about how much gear he takes then complains if someone brings it up. I am not anti big dosages and will probably try them at some point but asking people not to comment is just hypocritical.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Oh your back ! Fawk iv missed you  Idk i felt like wanted to jump back on so i did and you know ? *Iknow now that i can do a PCT again and can stop at will *this time around


for a week llf.

good to have u back mate...great shape & hopefully you'll go somewhere with it this time round.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

kingdale said:


> the guy has the word juice filled in the title of the journal and used to brag about how much gear he takes then complains if someone brings it up. I am not anti big dosages and will probably try them at some point but asking people not to comment is just hypocritical.


I think you have got me wrong,i did not say don't discuss doses ,i said stop digging him out,name calling and such,just no need,anyhow i will say no more in here,sorry infernal just bugs the fook out of my morals!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

kingdale said:


> the guy has the word juice filled in the title of the journal and used to brag about how much gear he takes then complains if someone brings it up. I am not anti big dosages and will probably try them at some point but asking people not to comment is just hypocritical.


i agree with this , and running a pct then jumping back on to high dose gear is nuts .

however its the op`s choice and i`ll support anyone on here regardless .


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

kingdale said:


> *the guy has the word juice filled in the title of the journal and used to brag about how much gear he takes* then complains if someone brings it up. I am not anti big dosages and will probably try them at some point but asking people not to comment is just hypocritical.


Exactly...as usual, bigger and better than everyone else. A.K.A. attention seeker. Well, you got it....so take the good with the bad.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Now now chaps, lets keep it civil at least please...

Everyone has the right to question anyone, its how we learn things be they good or bad....but please be civil about it and respect this is his journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Craig660 (Dec 8, 2005)

biglbs said:


> I think it would be nice if people stopped digging you out in your own journal,whatever they may think,this is not the place to do that imo


I agree, make a separate thread and dig him out


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

ewen said:


> i agree with this , and running a pct then jumping back on to high dose gear is nuts .
> 
> however its the op`s choice and i`ll support anyone on here regardless .


This is what I was getting at with the comments I deleted...

I am in no way trying to get in cheap digs, that's not my style, I am genuinely trying to help the lad as I feel he's a little mis-guided when it comes to PED use and not only can it be bad for the mindset for training quite frankly it's fukcing dangerous to ones health

I'm just trying to help, that's all


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> This is what I was getting at with the comments I deleted...
> 
> I am in no way trying to get in cheap digs, that's not my style, I am genuinely trying to help the lad as I feel he's a little mis-guided when it comes to PED use and not only can it be bad for the mindset for training quite frankly it's fukcing dangerous to ones health
> 
> I'm just trying to help, that's all


I know that too mate,not your style,you know my thoughts on dose too...


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I know that too mate,not your style,you know my thoughts on dose too...


I know mate, it's good for him to have you on his case

But Infernal tends to focus his whole training regime around his AAS use, it's the wrong way to be, simple as that really mate


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW this certainly got interesting i will disregard the comments and just keep on going anyway had back & legs today.

Back: Deadlifts 80kg 12 reps, 100kg 10 reps , 130kg 10 reps, 160kg 8 reps.

bentover barbell rows 12 reps each set 3 sets 60kg.

hammer machine latpulldowns 40kg each side 80kg total 10 reps x 3 sets.

Legs

Squats 100kg x 10 reps x 1 set 120 kg x 10 reps x 3 sets.

stifflegged deads 60kg 12 reps x 3 sets.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

plans for next week:

Monday : Upper chest & triceps

Tuesday : legs

Wensday : back

Thursday : delts , traps & biceps.


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

In fella, best of luck


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

already started to fill out a wee update picture.


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

OP where have u gone?


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

i was wondering this the other day.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

He has given up BB and settled down with his lady,plans on getting married,the best thing he could do Imo,he says he is now happy!


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

biglbs said:


> He has given up BB and settled down with his lady,plans on getting married,the best thing he could do Imo,he says he is now happy!


Definitely the best thing to hear that he is happy!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

RowRow said:


> Definitely the best thing to hear that he is happy!


I hope it lasts for him mate,he sent me a lovely Pm ,realy very kind to me in it,sounded full of hope and vision.

All anyone deserves is to be happy.he realised that gear was just masking real need to be loved and cared about,let's hope he has got it


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

biglbs said:


> I hope it lasts for him mate,he sent me a lovely Pm ,realy very kind to me in it,sounded full of hope and vision.
> 
> All anyone deserves is to be happy.he realised that gear was just masking real need to be loved and cared about,let's hope he has got it


Lets hope indeed!

Wondered where he'd gone off to, he was an absolute nutter at times (said in the nicest way possible) but I thought he was a great laugh and he deserves a bit of good fortune.

All the best infernal!


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

he did worry me with some of the stuff he said! But all the best mate!


----------

